# Macbook Startup issues



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys. I have a MacBook (white model) thats having problems at start up. I can hear the chime but after that is just a gray screen. I'm certain that the drive is bad (because I've seen the folder with the question mark) and when I try booting into Safe Mode/Target Mode/Option/Install DVD to troubleshoot I'm not able to. I took out the drive and tried using disk utility and other recovery software but its done. my concern is with the Macbook itself. This hardware issue has to be other something then the drive. what could it be???:4-dontkno

by the way i tried resetting the PRAM and it did not worked. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you put the OS X install DVD that came with the Mac into the DVD drive and held down the option key as soon as you heard the bong, keeping it pressed until you see a menu?


----------

